# Algae build up



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am seeing green algae building up on side walls of tank of cichlids. We had stared with three golden algae eaters but two of them died some time ago. The cichlids have grown to 4.5 inches each. I added three Chinese algae eaters but two of them were beaten up and killed by cichlids. What should be added to the tank to handle algae.
Thank you for help.


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ive had luck with bushynose pleco's depending on the tank size, hiding spots and aggresiveness of the cichlids. There is always a good tank brush


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried to brush it off but algae won't come off with the brush. I heard that pelcos make more waste than they clean. The tank is 90 gallon rectangle shape. Is there a special brush for cleaning up the algae.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

One of these attached to a mag float will do the job...

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/easy...-p-128.html?osCsid=i4iein7prgoc3pveko6k17mgk2


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the magnet and I have tried to clean the build up with magnet but it does not have any effect on the algae. I will try to get the blade to clean it up. When I asked the local fish store, they recommended introducing some algae eating snails to the tank. Are snails safe bet with cichlids tank?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a razor blade. What type of cichlids do you have? If you are getting algae build up in an african cichlid tank you may be over feeding them, try not feeding them for three or four days if they get hungary they will eat algae. I keep bristlenose plecos in with cichlids and have no problems, also mystery snails may help. Good luck.


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

It is African cichlid tank. I feed them flakes once a day. Interestingly, I have another 120 gal tank with similar and larger cichlids. The other tank does not have algae build up.fortunately this tank had golden algae eater grown up with cichlids when these were babies and are now 6 inch long.
I will try razor blade and bristle nose pleco.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

what you can do is buy those yellow alge eaters and put them in a tank with your fry or put in lots of rocks. after 3-4 they should grow to 4 inches with regular water changes


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Just an update. I put in some tiger snails (not sure if this what these are called) in the tank from Big Als. About eight of them. After 3 weeks algae is totally gone and water is much cleaner than the 120 gallon tank.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

sabv said:


> Just an update. I put in some tiger snails (not sure if this what these are called) in the tank from Big Als. About eight of them. After 3 weeks algae is totally gone and water is much cleaner than the 120 gallon tank.


what the tiger snails looks like? Do you have pics of them?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

sabv said:


> Just an update. I put in some tiger snails (not sure if this what these are called) in the tank from Big Als. About eight of them. After 3 weeks algae is totally gone and water is much cleaner than the 120 gallon tank.


I'm glad to hear you found a solution for your algae problem.

I have a large common pleco in my 75 gallon that does the job. He's pretty good at defending himself. He actually chases back any cichlids that get aggressive with him/her. It's quite a sight.

My other tanks don't get as much algae because I don't leave the light on long or keep the tanks by any windows. But when i do clean the glass, I use a scraper with a metallic edge and it works very well. All the pet shops have them and the replacement blades. Get a long one so you can reach the back of the tank and not have to get your hands wet.


----------

